# 2.5 Jetta Shift Flare Video



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I was going to work this morning and I decided to upload a video to show everyone how my tranny is acting up. If anyone can help confirm that this is a problem it would be greatly appreciated. I have an appt with the dealer on Wednesday March 10th and if I have to use this video I will. LOL
This is an 05 Jetta with the 6 Speed 09G Auto Trans. The car is shifting from 2nd gear to 3rd. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jxxWJvVPy0

Thanks
Robert


_Modified by rob454 at 6:37 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 Jetta Shift Flare Video (rob454)*

What mode are you in I can't see in the video? Is this only when you first start the car and its cold outside aka running it for the first time that day? Or does it do it all the time?
EDIT:
Ok I watched a little closer, you are in D, and the car is cold, every now and then my 07 tip tranny does this same thing, in the same gear, I attributed it to something it must be doing different when it is cold out to warm the tranny up. Also do this when the car is warm, push it over to tip mode and get it to second gear at like 2k rpms and press the gas take it to like 4k rpms and let off, let it fall back down to 2k, do it again, two Jetta's I have driven both have a wierd what I would call "BLIP" or dip in RPM's when you stab the gas in 2nd almost like a hesitation when you get on the gas in second in tip tronic mode at low rpms.


_Modified by dmxsoulja3 at 7:20 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Its in Drive. It is not in Sport mode. This is when I first start it up and drive down the road. It will do it a couple times then go away, especially up hill. What happens is you will feel the car shift then it revs out, then shifts. Fluid was flushed and problem still exists.

My foot was steady on the gas too, I didnt depress the pedal as I was accelerating.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: (rob454)*

yeah read my edit, let me know if yours does the same thing in second in TIP mode, if your at 2-2500k rpms and you punch it, two mk5 jetta's including mine have a weird blip like the rpms go up 400rpm, then fall down, then it starts hauling ass again...but its not a misfire I have VAG COM'd it, no codes get thrown, its almost like something is happening/engaging around there and only in 2nd, my other gears don't do it. I don't have any slipping from 2nd to 3rd, like you, its only in very certain predictable situations I can tell its doing something...normal? IDK..but I'd like to hear about your tip mode situation if you can test it out.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (dmxsoulja3)*

Did you ever see an issue when you are coasting down hill and you feel your transmission shaking in 4th or 5th gear? Almost feels like a bad tire.

I will let you know if that Blip happens to me.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah if I forget to downshift the tip when it goes to do it when I'm coming to a stop it feels jerky like that in those gears.
Yeah let me know on the tip, also since yours flares when its cold, when you get it warmed up, and you get on the gas from a stop, 1st to 2nd im guessing is good, but does it act weird from 2nd to 3rd even when warm, almost like its shifting twice?


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (dmxsoulja3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmxsoulja3* »_
Yeah let me know on the tip, also since yours flares when its cold, when you get it warmed up, and you get on the gas from a stop, 1st to 2nd im guessing is good, but does it act weird from 2nd to 3rd even when warm, almost like its shifting twice? 


It acts like it's shifting twice when it is in 3rd gear, thats because of the torque converter engaging. I have another video of me shifting through gears 1-5 warmed up. I know its hard to tell if these things are running normal or not so I made another vid. Also I was talking to my warranty company and they said that they see many VWs where the transmission malfuntioned and it doesn't even throw a code.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: (rob454)*

I get that "double shift" feeling in second or third when its engaging then, I thought that wasn't normal, I'm glad it is. 
I gotta tell you tho man that shift flare you see...I have seen mine do it plenty of times, only when its cold and only when I give it "normal" throttle...if I ease out of second to third when its cold, it won't do it...and after its warmed up..no more flare..usually just that one cold shift if I have to pull out into traffic. I was told that the car does not engage the TQ converter when its cold, only when the ecu sees operating temp...maybe that is why we get the flare?
Post your 1-5 video..and I can tell you if mine is the same.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 Jetta Shift Flare Video (rob454)*

Can't watch Youtube at my current location but I bet you'll need a new valve body


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

All I know is I have an extended warranty so I'm going to drive the car and if it breaks they can worry about it lol, though I have seen numerous people at all kinds of mileages mention this same kind of behavior, I believe the flare is pretty normal under cold conditions and cold shifts.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (dmxsoulja3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmxsoulja3* »_I get that "double shift" feeling in second or third when its engaging then, I thought that wasn't normal, I'm glad it is. 
I gotta tell you tho man that shift flare you see...I have seen mine do it plenty of times, only when its cold and only when I give it "normal" throttle...if I ease out of second to third when its cold, it won't do it...and after its warmed up..no more flare..usually just that one cold shift if I have to pull out into traffic. I was told that the car does not engage the TQ converter when its cold, only when the ecu sees operating temp...maybe that is why we get the flare?
Post your 1-5 video..and I can tell you if mine is the same.


Yeah, its usually 1 or 2 times mine will do it cold, after that its good. I notice it a LOT more when I am going up hill from a cold start. My torque converter still locks up no matter how cold the tranny is. I will post that video soon.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (rob454)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWRGXwraZKs

1-5 shift


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (dmxsoulja3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmxsoulja3* »_yeah read my edit, let me know if yours does the same thing in second in TIP mode, if your at 2-2500k rpms and you punch it, two mk5 jetta's including mine have a weird blip like the rpms go up 400rpm, then fall down, then it starts hauling ass again...but its not a misfire I have VAG COM'd it, no codes get thrown, its almost like something is happening/engaging around there and only in 2nd, my other gears don't do it. I don't have any slipping from 2nd to 3rd, like you, its only in very certain predictable situations I can tell its doing something...normal? IDK..but I'd like to hear about your tip mode situation if you can test it out.

For some reason mine is not doing this. I can say that mine likes to hesitate everytime when I am making a turn at like 5mph and when the trans engages its pretty harsh.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah mine does it too especially in D..I honestly only drive in D when im on the highway, its so poor in the city, I drove a few Jetta's as I was about to purchase mine and man the first one I thought was garbage, lol then I figured out just all of the Tippy's are just junk in D, sloppy, slow, it shifts all over the place, I stay in S, and get over it.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (dmxsoulja3)*

I noticed in S that it gets very jerky when its downshifting as you are coming to a stop. I hate feeling the gears shifting when coming to a stop. Is that normal?


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah its jerky, but I eliminated a good bit of it with a dogbone insert...if you don't have one, get one..noticeable difference in shifting and accelerating on the automatic. It takes alot of that slop you feel when immediate load is placed on the motor/drivetrain.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (dmxsoulja3)*

I just find it hard to believe that it's normal. When I am slowing down to make a turn it feels hesitant when I press the gas (Like a 1 second delay) Then when it engages its like "Bang", right into gear.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL believe me I was thinking the same thing, so much so I went to "test drive" other Jetta's just to see..honestly its some what of a relief to hear others have these clunky clumsy transmissions as well


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (dmxsoulja3)*

I notice in sport mode when I go to stop I get this instant jerk like when Im on the highway and I go to disengage my cruise control. Are you experiencing the same thing?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (rob454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_I notice in sport mode when I go to stop I get this instant jerk like when Im on the highway and I go to disengage my cruise control. Are you experiencing the same thing?

Probably the torque converter is staying locked when it would be free in the same situation in D


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 Jetta Shift Flare Video (rob454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_Well, I was going to work this morning and I decided to upload a video to show everyone how my tranny is acting up. If anyone can help confirm that this is a problem it would be greatly appreciated. I have an appt with the dealer on Wednesday March 10th and if I have to use this video I will. LOL
This is an 05 Jetta with the 6 Speed 09G Auto Trans. The car is shifting from 2nd gear to 3rd. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jxxWJvVPy0
Having the same exact problem on the same gears in the same conditions. Going to see If I can bring in the car tomorrow.

Thanks
Robert

_Modified by rob454 at 6:37 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

ah wow I didn't even write anything there... ok. I'm having the exact same problem on the exact same gears, and I brought it in yesterday and it turned out to be a part related to the transmission computer. Will post what the part changed was officially when I get it back today


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (WPJetta)*

Yes!! Finally!! and guess what?? I just canceled my appointment with the dealer about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the same thing happen in my rabbit occasionally. It feels like it shifts twice, from 2 to 2.5 to 3.. is there a TSB for this?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_I have the same thing happen in my rabbit occasionally. It feels like it shifts twice, from 2 to 2.5 to 3.. is there a TSB for this?

As long as its not flaring, then thats just the normal operation of the torque converter locking up


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (classicjetta)*

Well. I reinstated my appt and I am taking it in tomorrow! Well see what happens!
dmxsoulja3 - I would do the same as well. I don't think the shift flaring is normal. Imagine if you hit higher RPMs, your car would probably hit the rev limiter.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_I have the same thing happen in my rabbit occasionally. It feels like it shifts twice, from 2 to 2.5 to 3.. is there a TSB for this?

Yea, mine does this too and is what I thought the original poster meant by flaring. I guess the transmission computer just gets stuck deciding what gear to go in because of the speed you are at.


----------



## WPJetta (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

Allright got the car back from vw today. they reflashed the transmission and replaced the valve body. tranny shifts fine


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (WPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WPJetta* »_Allright got the car back from vw today. they reflashed the transmission and replaced the valve body. tranny shifts fine

Did that get rid of the gear indicator?
Also what is your cars build date?


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (WPJetta)*

Good to hear. Mine is at VW right now too with the same issue. I will report back once I hear from them. I even gave them a flash drive with the video I have above too.








Also, I took my car to 3 rivers VW in november for the same tranny issues and the clicking climatronic. They claimed that they fixed my climatronic and my tranny was just fine. If this other dealership sees these issues and repairs them the right way, do you think VWOA Customer care will reimburse me the diagnostic time ($90) that was wasted from the incompetent dealer?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (rob454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_
Also, I took my car to 3 rivers VW in november for the same tranny issues and the clicking climatronic. They claimed that they fixed my climatronic and my tranny was just fine. If this other dealership sees these issues and repairs them the right way, do you think VWOA Customer care will reimburse me the diagnostic time ($90) that was wasted from the incompetent dealer?

Perhaps; wouldn't hurt to call and ask


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (rob454)*

I got a call from the VW dealer and they are going to replace the Valve body. Now they just need to contact my warranty company to get this paid for. I told them not to reflash the software if they don't have to. I still want my gear indicator to show on the screen


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

I got a call from the dealer and the warranty company does not want to replace the valve body because they feel that other problems will arise (from their experience) after replacement. They decided to replace the entire transmission with a new remanufactured unit. 
Not too bad...


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (rob454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_I got a call from the dealer and the warranty company does not want to replace the valve body because they feel that other problems will arise (from their experience) after replacement. They decided to replace the entire transmission with a new remanufactured unit. 
Not too bad...

Interesting. From what I've seen here that may not have been necessary but if you're not paying for it...


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (classicjetta)*

Well I got the car back and its all fixed! They replaced the transmission with a new VW reman unit and a heater control head. No more dash clicking!















The only problem I had with the dealership was that they put a scratch on the rear quarter panel of my car. I took the car back and showed it to the service manager and he said he will call the body shop up the street and see what they can do.

The total job was $5388.00 and I only paid $107

Robert










_Modified by rob454 at 4:41 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well.
next morning I go to fire up the car, I hear this awful groaning noise like the exhaust was cut off and it was followed by a check engine light. P0411 secondary air injection incorrect flow. I took it back to the dealer and they looked at it and found water inside it. It didn't rain for over a week and the car's secondary air was just fine before I took it to the dealer. I come back to the dealer to find out they charged me $95. And I asked why?? They said that the part wasnt covered because of water damage. How did water get in the secondary intake? hmm The only thing I can think is that they forgot to connect it and then they washed the car. Of course they deny it and blamed it on me. I flipped out at the dealership and they said I was a compulsive complainer and that I complain about things that arent true.

Does the Ross-tech software show detailed data when the problem occured? they did not clear the MIL.



_Modified by rob454 at 4:10 PM 3-20-2010_


----------

